# Going to buy used SSD - any suggestions?



## shijilt (Nov 12, 2015)

I am using Windows 10 , and all hardware is powerful enough to play any most resource hungry game or application.
But he's Disk is a 500GBSeagate sata II HDD.
Sometimes while converting / editing videos , processor usage will be 30% and HDD usage will be 100%, yes , a bottleneck.....

I want to use an SSD as boot drive. For OS and apps only.
And use HDD as media storage.
There are used SSDs in eBay.
I will be able to buy a 160 GB Intel SSD with 95% health for 2600Rs.
Those are SATA II , and motherboard supports only SATA II as well....
I need others opinion and suggestion in buying used SSD.

Which is better ?

Intel SSD 320 Series 160GB
or
Samsung 128GB 2.5" Solid State Drive


----------



## satinder (Nov 12, 2015)

SSD are fast enough.
You can use it for speed required.
Check it when buying.
Experiment with low cost SSD seems good

When I bought my new SSD it was little costly.
But I am happy with this decision. 
It saved much time and irritation.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 12, 2015)

SSDs with 95% + health can be considered good. 

My laptop has SSD for its C drive & in an year it has just depleted by 3%.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 12, 2015)

Go with this 
*m.ebay.in/itm?itemId=252131970236

3330₹ after 10% off coupon
I have bought it myself so know about it


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 13, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Go with this
> *m.ebay.in/itm?itemId=252131970236
> 
> 3330₹ after 10% off coupon
> I have bought it myself so know about it



Aren't they pulled out 830 SSD?


----------



## ZTR (Nov 13, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Aren't they pulled out 830 SSD?


Yeah so they have the performance and the reliability of the 830 series


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 13, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Yeah so they have the performance and the reliability of the 830 series



If I am failed to get any good deals on SSD this black friday, I will have this in mind as my backup.


----------



## shijilt (Nov 13, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Go with this
> *m.ebay.in/itm?itemId=252131970236
> 
> 3330₹ after 10% off coupon
> I have bought it myself so know about it


I tried , but didn't get a 10% off coupon !! There is a 8% off coupon in my mail ...


----------



## ZTR (Nov 13, 2015)

shijilt said:


> I tried , but didn't get a 10% off coupon !! There is a 8% off coupon in my mail ...


Try this
LLGVT63W56
or this
HIKE10EBAY


----------



## shijilt (Nov 13, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Try this
> LLGVT63W56
> or this
> HIKE10EBAY


Thanks I will try .


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 15, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Yeah so they have the performance and the reliability of the 830 series



Placed an order for the same. Couldn't wait till Black Friday as I am running out of storage now. I am hoping to receive same good quality drive as yours.

Edit: What tools did you used to test the quality and health of the SSD?


----------



## shijilt (Nov 15, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Placed an order for the same. Couldn't wait till Black Friday as I am running out of storage now. I am hoping to receive same good quality drive as yours.
> 
> Edit: What tools did you used to test the quality and health of the SSD?


Which seller did u select ?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 15, 2015)

shijilt said:


> Which seller did u select ?



online_shopping2015 on eBay

There is another seller who have more feedback with the name "online_shopping" selling the same SSDs. He is selling the same SSD for 75 bucks more. I went with the above due to recent experience of ZTR. Both of them have good feedback and you can go with anyone you prefer.


----------



## shijilt (Nov 15, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> online_shopping2015 on eBay
> 
> There is another seller who have more feedback with the name "online_shopping" selling the same SSDs. He is selling the same SSD for 75 bucks more. I went with the above due to recent experience of ZTR. Both of them have good feedback and you can go with anyone you prefer.


75 bucks more seller responded to my query on SSD health and said its above 90%.
The other seller , which u selected didn't respond for my two messages ..


----------



## ZTR (Nov 15, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Placed an order for the same. Couldn't wait till Black Friday as I am running out of storage now. I am hoping to receive same good quality drive as yours.
> 
> Edit: What tools did you used to test the quality and health of the SSD?


SSDLife and crystal disk info
 And crystal disk mark for performance test
*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/15/a8e469409aab96eaeff6e7142cb629d5.jpg
And SSD health is 95%


----------



## shijilt (Nov 15, 2015)

U bought from eBay ? from seller "online_shopping2015".
Is it a Samsung 830 ? SO we will be getting 238 GB usable space out of 256 GB ....


----------



## ZTR (Nov 15, 2015)

shijilt said:


> U bought from eBay ? from seller "online_shopping2015".
> Is it a Samsung 830 ? SO we will be getting 238 GB usable space out of 256 GB ....



Yes
And as for usable space that applies to all drives you know
 As in a 1 tb disk you actually get 931GB available 
*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/15/4c1985e588999c54b047f8bf65335b2e.jpg

As you can see the model no is same as this
*m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16820147135


----------



## shijilt (Nov 15, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Yes
> And as for usable space that applies to all drives you know
> As in a 1 tb disk you actually get 931GB available
> *images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/15/4c1985e588999c54b047f8bf65335b2e.jpg


Yes u r r8.
What as the health says when u received it ?
How long have u been using it?
And what's the health now ?

I am glad I found u


----------



## ZTR (Nov 15, 2015)

Health is 95% 
Got it a week back and health is still 95%


----------



## shijilt (Nov 15, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Health is 95%
> Got it a week back and health is still 95%


OK,
And the coupon u gave works for 10% off.
I am going to order it


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 15, 2015)

shijilt said:


> 75 bucks more seller responded to my query on SSD health and said its above 90%.
> The other seller , which u selected didn't respond for my two messages ..



Maybe due to Diwali holidays.


----------



## shijilt (Nov 15, 2015)

That seller is not good.
he increased price of that SSD , for same listing.
Crap.
I wont buy from him
SSD Samsung 256 GB 6 0 GBPS Speed Solid State Drive | eBay


----------



## ZTR (Nov 15, 2015)

shijilt said:


> That seller is not good.
> he increased price of that SSD , for same listing.
> Crap.
> I wont buy from him
> SSD Samsung 256 GB 6 0 GBPS Speed Solid State Drive | eBay



Damn thats quite an increase 

Should have bought it when it was for 3.7k 

Anyways there are two sellers who haven't increased their prices,yet...
Samsung 256 GB SSD 6 GBPS Speed Solid State Drive NEW Price 11500 | eBay
Samsung 256 GB SSD Speed Solid State Drive NEW Price 11500 | eBay

Better buy fast before these also increase the prices


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 15, 2015)

Seems like they are selling well, so they increased the price.


----------



## shijilt (Nov 19, 2015)

What about this ?
INTEL 520 SERIES 240GB SSD 6GBPS for 3999 (- coupon)

Intel 520 Vs Samsung 830 ...  which is better ?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 19, 2015)

I have received the SSD. I am going to test it tomorrow.

- - - Updated - - -



shijilt said:


> What about this ?
> INTEL 520 SERIES 240GB SSD 6GBPS for 3999 (- coupon)
> 
> Intel 520 Vs Samsung 830 ...  which is better ?



Intel 520 is faster but it uses a Sandforce controller. I have heard some bad things about SSD using the particular controller. Performance shouldn't be important factor as you won't see a noticeable difference between both in real world usage. Benchmarks are synthetic.


----------



## shijilt (Nov 19, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I have received the SSD. I am going to test it tomorrow.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Can u post the link of seller / product ?
Also post photos , to see how neat it is .
Share speed and health info also ...


Geek-With-Lens said:


> I have received the SSD. I am going to test it tomorrow.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 19, 2015)

shijilt said:


> Can u post the link of seller / product ?
> Also post photos , to see how neat it is .
> Share speed and health info also ...



Product Link and Seller info was provided in my previous messages in the thread. Please check that. I will add the other details tomorrow.


----------



## shijilt (Nov 19, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Product Link and Seller info was provided in my previous messages in the thread. Please check that. I will add the other details tomorrow.


I am going to place an order right after ur "review" ...


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 22, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Health is 95%
> Got it a week back and health is still 95%



I have tested my SSD today and health is 94%. I am more to interested to know the operating count (numbers of hours used) when you first booted the SSD. It shows 5 months of usage for me.


----------



## shijilt (Nov 22, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I have tested my SSD today and health is 94%. I am more to interested to know the operating count (numbers of hours used) when you first booted the SSD. It shows 5 months of usage for me.


That's interesting .
I have also ordered from eBay , seller said it is almost 3 years old.
Why would someone pull an SSD of its only 5 months old .... ? 
May be u r lucky !
Can u upload some screenshots of ssdhealthchek and HD tune pro ?
It will be better


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 22, 2015)

shijilt said:


> That's interesting .
> I have also ordered from eBay , seller said it is almost 3 years old.
> Why would someone pull an SSD of its only 5 months old .... ?
> May be u r lucky !
> ...



I didn't mean to say the age of the SSD is 5 months. I was referring to the running time of hours converted into months by SSD Health Software. Even if the SSD is 3 years old then they were hardly used much. See the second screenshot of my old SSD which I have been using for 2 Years. Here you go with all the screenshots. 

*i.imgur.com/WdkPYCz.png

*i.imgur.com/QklUvI3.png

*i.imgur.com/eClcHjE.png

*i.imgur.com/RLCPk8E.png

*i.imgur.com/FPkkcc2.png


----------



## shijilt (Nov 22, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I didn't mean to say the age of the SSD is 5 months. I was referring to the running time of hours converted into months by SSD Health Software. Even if the SSD is 3 years old then they were hardly used much. See the second screenshot of my old SSD which I have been using for 2 Years. Here you go with all the screenshots.


Dude , why it shows only 170 GB space ? U didn't noticed it ?
It was supposed to show 238 GB


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 22, 2015)

shijilt said:


> Dude , why it shows only 170 GB space ? U didn't noticed it ?
> It was supposed to show 238 GB



That's total free size. I have filled the SSD with all my stuff. SSDLife Pro shows the total capacity of the SSD always, not the actual.


----------



## shijilt (Nov 22, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> That's total free size. I have filled the SSD with all my stuff.


Haa .. Okok ..
Well ur other SSD has total write 5TB data and it has 100% life
Samsung 830 wrote less data , 4.X TB , which only have 94% life ....
Why is it so ?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 22, 2015)

shijilt said:


> Haa .. Okok ..
> Well ur other SSD has total write 5TB data and it has 100% life
> Samsung 830 wrote less data , 4.X TB , which only have 94% life ....
> Why is it so ?



I have no idea. Maybe somebody can share light on this. I won't give much attention to a few percentage difference as I have seen my friend who's SSD health is showing 12 % in the tool since last 1 Year. He is still going strong with the SSD.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 22, 2015)

My ssd had around 8000~ Hours on and around 8TB+ read and writes 
Weirdly it still at 95% lol
SSD received on 10/11
Smart on 13/11 
*i.imgur.com/VgDH0GM.png

SSDLife as on 15/11
*i.imgur.com/y9nUwWG.png
 [MENTION=118788]Geek-With-Lens[/MENTION] Have u formatted the SSD as GPT or MBR?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 23, 2015)

ZTR said:


> My ssd had around 8000~ Hours on and around 8TB+ read and writes
> Weirdly it still at 95% lol
> SSD received on 10/11
> Smart on 13/11
> ...



I hadn't chose anything while formatting. I have checked now in Disk Management and it's using MBR. There is no performance improvement for GPT as much as I know. So I don't think I should worry about it.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 23, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I hadn't chose anything while formatting. I have checked now in Disk Management and it's using MBR. There is no performance improvement for GPT as much as I know. So I don't think I should worry about it.


Must be my Mobo and CPU then as they are quite old according to current standards


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 23, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Must be my Mobo and CPU then as they are quite old according to current standards



Yeah, next you need a Core i5 upgrade.


----------



## shijilt (Nov 23, 2015)

I just recieved my 830



Not bad for 3200 Rs !!
Neat looking SSD with good health


----------



## ZTR (Nov 23, 2015)

shijilt said:


> I just relieved my 830
> View attachment 15906
> 
> Not bad for 3200 Rs !!
> Neat looking SSD with good health


Reupload the image as attachment can't be viewed


----------



## shijilt (Nov 25, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I have no idea. Maybe somebody can share light on this. I won't give much attention to a few percentage difference as I have seen my friend who's SSD health is showing 12 % in the tool since last 1 Year. He is still going strong with the SSD.



I have two problems with this SSD.
1. Non of the software are able to display temperature.
2. Samsung SSD magician software detects SSD , but not showing details other than used/free space.

*imageshack.com/a/img903/1812/rGjgLy.png


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 25, 2015)

shijilt said:


> I have two problems with this SSD.
> 1. Non of the software are able to display temperature.
> 2. Samsung SSD magician software detects SSD , but not showing details other than used/free space.



1. This thing concerns me as well. Can anyone share some information on this?
2. It won't as it only displays Retail SSD. Not for OEM Drives


----------



## ZTR (Nov 25, 2015)

This may just not have a temp sensor that's why I think


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 26, 2015)

ZTR said:


> This may just not have a temp sensor that's why I think



I am confused because some posts related about this SSD have temperature sensor.


----------



## shijilt (Nov 26, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I am confused because some posts related about this SSD have temperature sensor.


Whatever , it won't go above 35..
I cool without temp sensor ...


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 26, 2015)

shijilt said:


> Whatever , it won't go above 35..
> I cool without temp sensor ...



Yes, it's running cool and fast for me. Seems like we all have got a good deal.


----------



## shijilt (Nov 26, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Yes, it's running cool and fast for me. Seems like we all have got a good deal.


There is Samsung 840 in eBay with 90% health for 3800 Rs .. 
Listed after we order 830 ...


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 26, 2015)

shijilt said:


> There is Samsung 840 in eBay with 90% health for 3800 Rs ..
> Listed after we order 830 ...



That's okay. 830 Pro is good enough.


----------



## shijilt (Nov 26, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> That's okay. 830 Pro is good enough.


Ya it is ....


----------

